# Diecast Models Anyone ?



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2019)

I was wondering if anyone collected diecast metal models ? 
Here are a few of my 1/18 scale models.
Shelby Collectibles Ford GT40 mk 2.
Quartzo Lotus 49b 
Kyosho Triumph TR3A.
Some of you may recognise the Ford GT40 from the film Le Mans 66. The model is very good apart from the glaring error that the steering wheel is on the wrong side .


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2019)

That Lotus 49B is the best looking F1 car of all time, a classic. Tamiya do a plastic construction kit (1/12 scale, I think) which I will get round to buying one day.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2019)

I may have a few... 

A lot of F1 and Group C models bought secondhand back in the days when I was a broke schoolgirl. Plus I have some more poncy boxed ones bought since that include Toleman TG183, Lancia Delta S4 and the Monte-winning Mini Cooper.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Dec 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> That Lotus 49B is the best looking F1 car of all time, a classic. ...



Nah, the aesthetics of the F1 car diminished when they started putting fins on them... this is more my thing


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

My small collection of 1/43 models of British F1 world champions

















Hunt 1976 ,Mansell 1992,D Hill 1994 ,Hamilton 2008 ,Button 2009 and Hamilton 2014


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Nah, the aesthetics of the F1 car diminished when they started putting fins on them... this is more my thing
> 
> View attachment 494988


I've got a Quartzo Jim Clark British Grand Prix one but it is still in it's box .


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've got a Quartzo Jim Clark British Grand Prix one but it is still in it's box .


admittedly, I haven't got any*... that's just a picture off the web of my preferred style of F1 car 


*I do have the Matchbox _Starsky & Hutch_ car, if that counts.


----------



## Bazzer (1 Dec 2019)

Er, around 240 Models of Yesteryear.From the early 60s to late 90s. Some inherited from my Dad, others I have bought.
Some odds and ends like Lledo cars.
Some of classic American cars.
But apart from that.....

I'll try and post some pics later.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Er, around 240 Models of Yesteryear.



I have a fair few of those, mostly acquired as Xmas and birthday prezzies from well-meaning family members and friends of my parents when they finally figured out that it was cars I liked, and *not* dolls, toiletries and various pinkness.

Unfortunately, what they didn't "get" was that there are cars and there are cars, and to be honest, they're really not my cup of tea. At least they didn't make me itch and scratch like a baboon like the cheap toiletries do...


----------



## Bazzer (1 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have a fair few of those, mostly acquired as Xmas and birthday prezzies from well-meaning family members and friends of my parents when they finally figured out that it was cars I liked, and *not* dolls, toiletries and various pinkness.
> 
> Unfortunately, what they didn't "get" was that there are cars and there are cars, and to be honest, they're really not my cup of tea. At least they didn't make me itch and scratch like a baboon like the cheap toiletries do...


I think I know what you mean. I added to my Dad's collection because I had an opportunity to buy a job lot of cars he didn't have. (I might have a different opinion if I owned a full size one).
My favourite among them isn't actually a die cast, but a Mamod steam powered "vintage" car. But that is because of the memories associated with the smell of meths and steam when my Dad and I ran it a couple of times.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> admittedly, I haven't got any*... that's just a picture off the web of my preferred style of F1 car
> 
> 
> *I do have the Matchbox _Starsky & Hutch_ car, if that counts.


Diecast models covers all sorts of models . I have also got Corgi aeroplanes and a Minichamps Troy Bayliss Ducati WSB .


----------



## Bazzer (1 Dec 2019)

Here you go.

Around a dozen of these, (50s and 60s American muscle and barges complete with boxes).





Several shelves of these: (with others and larger ones in the loft because I need to redecorate and reorganise our dining room)





Framed Models of Yesterday showing the separate components

Some Lledos, Corgis and Dinkys such as this Triumph Stag






Various odds and sods, like ashtrays with die cast models attached, gift packs of small whisky bottles with die cast models and multipacks of cars.

Nigel Mansell's FW14





Too many really


----------



## Jenkins (1 Dec 2019)

This is the bulk of my 1/18ths collection, but I also have 4 x Mercedes CLK GTR in the different manufacturer liveries and a couple of McLaren F1 road cars. Then there's the 1/43rd McLaren F1s in Davidoff and Tuilles TBF liveries, F1 GTRs in Gulf/DayOff livery, Motorola Panoz GT1, the Crocodile Audi R8 and both Audi R8Cs - which should give you an idea of my motorsport preferences!


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2019)

I have a Gulf McLaren sweet tin. And a Jaguar XJ220 sweet tin... And various other McLarens and Porsches. And a couple of NASCAR sweet tins. Not quite die casts, but they're good fun. 

Most of my motorsports die-casts are F1 and BTCC, with some older Group C stuff - Jaguar XJR-9s, assorted Porsche 956 / 962, plus a Rondeau, a Nissan and a Toyota.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2019)

Bazzer said:


> I think I know what you mean. I added to my Dad's collection because I had an opportunity to buy a job lot of cars he didn't have. (I might have a different opinion if I owned a full size one).
> My favourite among them isn't actually a die cast, but a Mamod steam powered "vintage" car. But that is because of the memories associated with the smell of meths and steam when my Dad and I ran it a couple of times.



Ah, yeah, real ones are a completely different kettle of fish to model ones... 

That steam car sounds like fun.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have a Gulf McLaren sweet tin. And a Jaguar XJ220 sweet tin... And various other McLarens and Porsches. And a couple of NASCAR sweet tins. Not quite die casts, but they're good fun.
> 
> Most of my motorsports die-casts are F1 and BTCC, with some older Group C stuff - Jaguar XJR-9s, assorted Porsche 956 / 962, plus a Rondeau, a Nissan and a Toyota.


Forgot about the sweet tins - I have five of them (XJ220s & McLarens)
And a 1/8th scale road version of the XJ220
And some F1 1/43rds
And a BTCC Volvo Estate (NOT the original valuable one)
And a set of 3 miniature Peugeot 908 sportscars


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Forgot about the sweet tins - I have five of them (XJ220s & McLarens)



They came with either toffees in them, fruit sherberts or chocolate limes IIRC...


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2019)

I was doing some detail work on my Bburago Ferrari F40 this afternoon. I drilled two holes and filed them out to represent ,2 air ducts in the rear bodywork .
I will paint the inside of the rear lower panel gold to represent Kevlar bodywork .


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2019)

That reminds, I have Ferrari F40 and Ferrari Testarossa models as well, can't remember what scale off the top of my head, but they're both about 12 inches long...


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> That reminds, I have Ferrari F40 and Ferrari Testarossa models as well, can't remember what scale off the top of my head, but they're both about 12 inches long...


1/18 scale . I also have a Testarossa .


----------



## Profpointy (3 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if anyone collected diecast metal models ?
> Here are a few of my 1/18 scale models.
> Shelby Collectibles Ford GT40 mk 2.
> Quartzo Lotus 49b
> ...



I quite fancy the Triumph ... but i 1/1 scale please


----------



## CharlesF (3 Dec 2019)

Who is a good source, online, for diecast models, thinking of some ‘60s F1 cars?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2019)

CharlesF said:


> Who is a good source, online, for diecast models, thinking of some ‘60s F1 cars?


What scale ?


----------



## CharlesF (3 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What scale ?


1/43 I reckon, I have the Corgi Thrust and Bloodhound


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2019)

Hattons, Wonderland Models?


----------



## voyager (3 Dec 2019)

We have been collecting 1/18 scale Jaguars probably over 20 l would think.
The current collection includes icons like the XK SS , ( Autoarts ) several E types, a XK120 and the MKll . Many other ones and currently building a couple of dioramas this winter to display them .


----------



## CharlesF (4 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hattons, Wonderland Models?



Thanks, those led me to https://www.carmodel.com/ which has too much of what I like.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2019)

CharlesF said:


> Thanks, those led me to https://www.carmodel.com/ which has too much of what I like.


Ah ! Selective buying will help you to reduce that number !


----------



## voyager (5 Dec 2019)

Diorama parts collecting and starting to manufacture parts for the second as well.
E type transmission and Ferrari 1/18 engine with a collection of odd wheels for a wheel rack . Next projects will be to turn tge blocks of wood into a toolbox on wheels , and the steel off cuts will become a pair of wheel ramps . My 3D pen arrived yesterday so the project will be under way soon.


----------



## voyager (7 Dec 2019)

The past couple of days free time was channelled into painting the tool box , only a bit of detailing to finish it with some thin wire for the big handle and 4 casters.
The rubber mat was made from some wet and dry paper . Ted has the job of keeping 




lookout for car part thieves that are ripe in this back street area .

Later's folks 

regards Emma.


----------



## Speicher (7 Dec 2019)

So next March I will be able to buy a new Saab. 🤔

https://www.carmodel.com/dna-collectibles/dna000032/1-18/saab/9-3-turbo-x-2008/131159


----------



## FlyingCyclist (9 Dec 2019)

I have around 40 Corgi and Models of Yesterday , and others.

Was looking into selling them all, but the only model that is worth anything is around £35. The others were made in the 1990s


----------



## Electric_Andy (28 Jan 2020)

I've been looking for a hobby/project for a while that I can do the odd hour or two when I have spare time. I like the idea of plastic kits that I can build and paint.

Would something like this be a good starting point? I don't want to spend too much in case I don't get on with it. My goal is to make my own brackets and mount them on the wall around the house. Also is there a good value brush and paint kit, or is it best to buy individual paints. Do I need primer and lacquer too??


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jan 2020)

If using the standard modellers enamel paints, I wouldn't bother with primer or lacquer.


----------



## voyager (28 Jan 2020)

For a " starter " there are some airfix kits available with paints etc as a starter kit. Just remember not to touch parts with the glue as it will damage the plastic .
Good luck with your new hobby.


----------



## Profpointy (28 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> So next March I will be able to buy a new Saab. 🤔
> 
> https://www.carmodel.com/dna-collectibles/dna000032/1-18/saab/9-3-turbo-x-2008/131159



I have a 95, albeit in 1-1 scale


----------



## flake99please (28 Jan 2020)

I used to own over 300 different die cast models of Volkswagen Type 2 camper/panel vans. Each one was different, and also some very rare (1 of 25 produced) in the collection.

They were in storage at my mothers, and were unfortunately destroyed in a house fire.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)

voyager said:


> For a " starter " there are some airfix kits available with paints etc as a starter kit. Just remember not to touch parts with the glue as it will damage the plastic .
> Good luck with your new hobby.


I'd not touch the paints in those starter kits. They dry out, often beyond what it's possible recover them from.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2020)

Only got a couple









I used to have the real thing too!!








I keep wanting an 1/18th 427 Cobra
Then again, I want the real thing too!!


Oh!, I have a few pewters too
Plus, a Range Rover L322, that's still in the box


----------



## FlyingCyclist (3 Feb 2020)

Might have to get all mine out and photograph them


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2020)

I've managed to get hold of an Exoto 1/18 Lotus 49 Graham Hill model. The detail is superior to that of the Quartzo model but does come at a price.


----------



## southcoast (4 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've managed to get hold of an Exoto 1/18 Lotus 49 Graham Hill model. The detail is superior to that of the Quartzo model but does come at a price.
> View attachment 506997
> 
> 
> View attachment 506998



Very nice, just need the matching Jim Clark Lotus to go with it now?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2020)

southcoast said:


> Very nice, just need the matching Jim Clark Lotus to go with it now?


The trouble is they are nearly £100 more than I paid for Graham Hill .


----------



## CharlesF (4 Mar 2020)

@Illaveago 
That’s a beaut, I’m green with envy , and off to search the web.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2020)

If anyone has £500 to spare the Exoto Ferrari 156 Sharknose looks nice .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2020)

CharlesF said:


> Who is a good source, online, for diecast models, thinking of some ‘60s F1 cars?


If you are in to 60' GT cars the old vintage Corgi models of the Ferrari Berlinetta 250 Le Man's, Porsche Carrera 6 and Lotus 11 are good 1/43 scale models. Some come up on the bay at reasonable prices .


----------



## FlyingCyclist (26 Jun 2020)

FlyingCyclist said:


> Might have to get all mine out and photograph them



Here's mine. Took so long because it took me ages to get round in photographing them

Would love to sell them all but have no idea where to start.....maybe I'll put them on my website and see if I get an responses......I tried eBay last year or the year before and they were going cheap and wasn't worth the effort in putting them on.


----------



## voyager (26 Jun 2020)

I gave up trying , was offered £1 a car for them .
Still sitting here , one day some day we will advertise again or dump them.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

I've got loads of those, gifted to my by well-meaning relatives, as mentioned upthread. They were produced in massive numbers, so they'll have a standard price, which, is, unfortunately not very much. They tend to be a charity shop staple.

Unless you've a limited edition or a rarity, that's pretty well much the situation.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2020)

FlyingCyclist said:


> Here's mine. Took so long because it took me ages to get round in photographing them
> 
> Would love to sell them all but have no idea where to start.....maybe I'll put them on my website and see if I get an responses......I tried eBay last year or the year before and they were going cheap and wasn't worth the effort in putting them on.


You've got some interesting models there .


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

FlyingCyclist said:


> Here's mine. Took so long because it took me ages to get round in photographing them
> 
> Would love to sell them all but have no idea where to start.....maybe I'll put them on my website and see if I get an responses......I tried eBay last year or the year before and they were going cheap and wasn't worth the effort in putting them on.


Check Hattons site out. They used to have a wishlist on there, people wanting specific models.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (27 Jun 2020)

I looked up number 23 some years ago and it's worth £25 and is the only one that's worth anything.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2021)

Here is my latest 1/18 scale model . An ERTL 1961 Austin Healey 3000, I have placed it next to my Kyosho Triumph TR3A. I've always liked the big Healeys.










The KYOSHO model is superior in detail but comes at a much higher price. I picked up mine in a job lot of other models really cheap. The windscreen had broken off but I have glued it back on .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Oct 2021)

Luli Adeyemo


Bazzer said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Around a dozen of these, (50s and 60s American muscle and barges complete with boxes).
> View attachment 495070



Lola!!!
Coulson's 'Vette


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Pn0AJYzU38


----------



## stephec (4 Apr 2022)

How about this one?


----------



## rogerzilla (22 Apr 2022)

I had a Noddy car, since repossessed by my parents. Somewhat un-woke, it has Noddy and Big-Ears in the two seats and Golly in the boot! Mine is a lot more played-with than this pristine example.


----------

